# Game doesn't lag -at all- but my recording has these random stutters. I am not sure how to resolve this.



## cev (Jun 3, 2020)

So I am primarily an FFXIV player that does recording of gameplay for YouTube videos. I've been encountering severe levels of stuttering/lag/choppiness in some of my recordings recently, to levels where I am embarrassed to release a video. I've been trying so many 

*Example of stuttering (not as bad as I've gotten lately trying out some various settings):*









						AVOID Using Combat Macros!  | Core Mechanics Guide Part 2
					

It's no secret in FF14 that there are many new players attracted to the idea of using macros for combat to streamline their gameplay-- but lurking behind tha...




					www.youtube.com
				




*Example of past footage being super smooth: *









						[FFXIV] What Should New Players Play!? | Check These Out!
					

Yes. That is a thicc bunny suit in my thumbnail. :] So in FFXIV there are so many jobs at this point that it is understandable to be a bit overwhelmed in wha...




					www.youtube.com
				




I genuinely am unsure what changed, in OBS I had to change a few settings the other week and my footage hasn't recovered since. Can't remember what settings I was on beforehand sadly.

*Attempts to resolve:*
-Downloaded streamlabs OBS, didn't help the issues.
-Tried to run as administrator, didn't work.
-Tried a whole wack of settings like:

Setting to CQP with CQ level 17, 20, 22. And higher CQ level the quality fell off.

CBR even with bitrate of 40,000 stutters, lags and the quality is -VERY- low.

-tried export to.mov, .mp4, .flv and no noticable difference.

-tried Software (x264), Hardware NVENC, Hardware NVENC (new)... nothing really helped.

*Computer Specs and Information:*

(I don't see my GPU in these specs. But it is:  NVIDIA GEForce GTX 1080TI )

OS Name    Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
Version    10.0.17763 Build 17763
Other OS Description     Not Available
OS Manufacturer    Microsoft Corporation
System Name    DESKTOP-9K5NJ1C
System Manufacturer    System manufacturer
System Model    System Product Name
System Type    x64-based PC
System SKU    SKU
Processor    AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor, 3600 Mhz, 8 Core(s), 16 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date    American Megatrends Inc. 1501, 2017-07-28
SMBIOS Version    3.0
Embedded Controller Version    255.255
BIOS Mode    UEFI
BaseBoard Manufacturer    ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
BaseBoard Product    CROSSHAIR VI HERO
BaseBoard Version    Rev 1.xx
Platform Role    Desktop
Secure Boot State    Off
PCR7 Configuration    Binding Not Possible
Windows Directory    C:\WINDOWS
System Directory    C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device    \Device\HarddiskVolume3
Locale    United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer    Version = "10.0.17763.1131"
Time Zone    Mountain Daylight Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)    32.0 GB
Total Physical Memory    31.9 GB
Available Physical Memory    22.0 GB
Total Virtual Memory    48.8 GB
Available Virtual Memory    36.7 GB
Page File Space    16.9 GB
Page File    C:\pagefile.sys
Device Encryption Support    Reasons for failed automatic device encryption: TPM is not usable, PCR7 binding is not supported, Hardware Security Test Interface failed and device is not InstantGo, Un-allowed DMA capable bus/device(s) detected, TPM is not usable
Hyper-V - VM Monitor Mode Extensions    Yes
Hyper-V - Second Level Address Translation Extensions    Yes
Hyper-V - Virtualization Enabled in Firmware    Yes
Hyper-V - Data Execution Protection    Yes


----------



## qhobbes (Jun 3, 2020)

Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...
					

OBS Studio creates a log file each time you run it which contains very useful diagnostic information. Without a log file, it's much harder for any support volunteers to figure out problems and your post may be ignored.  To upload a log file, go to the Help menu > Log Files > Upload Last Log...




					obsproject.com


----------



## cev (Jun 3, 2020)

qhobbes said:


> Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...
> 
> 
> OBS Studio creates a log file each time you run it which contains very useful diagnostic information. Without a log file, it's much harder for any support volunteers to figure out problems and your post may be ignored.  To upload a log file, go to the Help menu > Log Files > Upload Last Log...
> ...



Sorry! Here are logs


			https://obsproject.com/logs/AbaXCNmGj6NMVrFS


----------



## cev (Jun 3, 2020)

Another log, even worse.



			https://obsproject.com/logs/lCHZmyqC2CB9n_GA


----------



## cev (Jun 3, 2020)

Even when I put down resolution of output and recording to 1280x720 I STILL get these issues. :S

Test 1: https://obsproject.com/logs/91ArgapbfyjjpDsI
Test 2: 
	

			https://obsproject.com/logs/JxKVcQdowdtbiRkx


----------



## qhobbes (Jun 3, 2020)

1. Record to MKV instead of MP4
2. The encoder is skipping frames because of CPU overload. Read about at https://obsproject.com/wiki/General-Performance-and-Encoding-Issues
3. Display and Game Capture Sources interfere with each other. Never put them in the same scene
4. Multiple Game Capture sources are usually not needed, and can sometimes interfere with each other. You can use the same Game Capture for all your games! If you change games often, try out the hotkey mode, which lets you press a key to select your active game. If you play games in fullscreen, use 'Capture any fullscreen application' mode.
5. Update your Windows per https://obsproject.com/blog/five-simple-tips-for-new-streamers
6. In Windows 10 versions 1809 and newer, we recommend that "Game Mode" be enabled for maximum gaming performance. Game Mode can be enabled via the Windows 10 "Settings" app, under Gaming > Game Mode


----------



## were491 (Jun 3, 2020)

you can try setting process priority higher under "Advanced" settings, if you haven't already.


----------



## rorutop (May 25, 2021)

were491 said:


> you can try setting process priority higher under "Advanced" settings, if you haven't already.


You're a hero thank you! I was figuring out how to fix the laggy fps


----------

